

U.S. Army And Lockheed Martin Complete Advanced Autonomous Convoy Demonstration - bane
http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20140130-912507.html

======
bane
I believe this is a video of the demonstration
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HseUNLP6q24](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HseUNLP6q24)

